# When the mason decides to change the elevation of the porch….



## jar546 (Jan 3, 2015)

Because he screwed up the elevation.  that is nothing more than OSB behind that house-wrap.Nice!!

View attachment 2117


View attachment 2118


View attachment 2119


View attachment 2117


View attachment 2118


View attachment 2119


/monthly_2015_01/IMAG0116.jpg.d7232d7ab702d51f76cafcc62e03e5ff.jpg

/monthly_2015_01/IMAG0117.jpg.04585f537ffacdab5a1a6800b72f8d8f.jpg

/monthly_2015_01/IMAG0115.jpg.39fc5c28a284e215aa3bcae6ae73a119.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2015)

It won't be OSB for long.....


----------



## High Desert (Jan 6, 2015)

How come I don't have permission to open pictures? When I click on the pictures is says I don't have permission to view them. Any help from the administrators?


----------



## Mech (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it's because you are a member, not a sawhorse or a contributor.  I lost permission to open pictures when my subscription ran out.  (Hoping my check gets to Jeff soon so I regain those extra benefits.)


----------



## High Desert (Jan 8, 2015)

If I have to pay to open pictures and graphics, maybe this site is not for me.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 8, 2015)

High Desert said:
			
		

> If I have to pay to open pictures and graphics, maybe this site is not for me.


But, *you don't have to pay for* all the incredible *Code advice from the experts.*

...and the entertainment provided by the rest of us certainly has some value

It only takes a few bucks from the audience to keep this machine running. You too, can keep it alive!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 8, 2015)

High Desert said:
			
		

> If I have to pay to open pictures and graphics, maybe this site is not for me.


If you can spare $5 per year or about a penny a day at the lowest "supporter" level to help offset the costs of this forum I would appreciate it.  This has gotten quite expensive over the years with all of the software updates, upgrades, server updates, server space increase, licensing fees, domain name fees, unpaid time to check emails, answer questions, moderate just so we can have a good place to come to.  Someone has to pay for it and only a small percentage of the users here do.

If pictures are posted as links then you can see them.  If they are uploaded and take up space on our server that we pay for then you must be a Supporter or Sawhorse.  It's a benefit to those that can afford to help us out by allowing them privileges above and beyond what others get as incentive you see.

So this may not be the place for you but I am pretty sure that it is.  I can certainly use your help High Desert.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 8, 2015)

I get bad advice for free.....I will pay for the good stuff, even if I don't like it.


----------



## rshuey (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats awesome


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 10, 2015)

High Desert. Dude. Reassess.

Brent.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 12, 2015)

Signature block says it all.....

(Thanks Jeff for picking up the tab when ICashCow closed their forum....)


----------

